# US bank supports HSUS



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Outstanding post and elaboration. THIS IS THE KIND OF NEWS WE NEED! Not "my bow is better than your bow" rhetoric. So, having said that I'll leave his civil style and put it out there. GET YOUR HEADS OUT OF YOUR ASSES AND DO SOMETHING!!!! It does not matter how small or large. Making a difference was never accomplished by non-action. If nothing else, join Pope and Young (it's cheap and we are bowhunters right?) and let someone else have the backing to speak up for you. Blah Blah Blah. I hate talking to a brick wall. Do something before it's too late.


Mike


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

USBANK is the result of a merger between a couple midwestern banks. One I am very familiar with, First National Bank (Cincinnati) later FIRST STAR BANK which became Star Bank and then with the merger USBANK. My father, who has hunted all over the world including safaris in Kenya, Mororroco, and bird shooting in Columbia, Mexico, Argentina, Hungary, Denmark (you get the idea) was a director of the Cincinnati part of this merger from 1963 or so until a few years ago. To the best of my knowledge, the directors of this bank are not exactly what you call animal rights activists.


----------



## Arrowhunters5 (May 24, 2005)

*Great Post*

I agree this is a great post. I am a longtime U S Bank customer and am not happy with this news. Does anyone know of any other bank chains that may have a more favorable stance on issues important to sports men and women?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Arrowhunters5 said:


> I agree this is a great post. I am a longtime U S Bank customer and am not happy with this news. Does anyone know of any other bank chains that may have a more favorable stance on issues important to sports men and women?



do we know that subcontracting out to a check printer means that the management of US BANK actually supports the disgusting HSUS?


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

*This is the bank's response by their representative from the link:*

Dear Mr. Claspell, 

Thank you for your patience. I have confirmed that U.S. Bancorp does support the Humane Society directly. If you have further questions we would ask that you contact Alesha Simmons in our Public Relations area directly. She can be reached at 612-303-0737. 

Thank you. 

Sincerely, 

Tisha Wynne ? Lechuga 

Looks like they do Jim C.


----------

